# Quickest path to quality results



## rad457

I took a one week course in Plane Making at Inside Passage and built 3 Planes, smoother, jointer and a coopering. course, it was well worth the time and cash. You really need to have the knowledge of how to tune a wooden plane and sharpen the iron to make it cut lace shavings.


----------



## sikrap

Very good review, thanks. This is an area that I would like to get into.


----------



## wormil

Thanks for the review. There are tons of plans and instruction on the internet for making wood body planes, can you elaborate any on how the book is an improvement over any of that? I'm not setting the stage for an argument, I just haven't made a wood body bench plane yet and am curious. Thanks.


----------

